# St. Joe Scallops open this week end



## hyco

i hope there's enough to make Jason a video of how to clean them. We gonna be there to find out.....................


----------



## Dagwood

Any reports out?


----------



## Dustinf16

I will be there also. Getting to the Tiki Palm inn Thursday night launching from presnell's friday morning!


----------



## BananaTom

We are going Labor Day weekend.
About 30 of us, and about 6 boats.
Most will be staying downtown Port St Joe, at the cottages across from the boat ramp.


----------



## smooth move

good luck everyone. we won't make it this year.


----------



## rockets971997

Will get to the Cape Saturday afternoon. Where to start is the question.


----------



## BananaTom

rockets971997 said:


> Will get to the Cape Saturday afternoon. Where to start is the question.


If you are talking about Cape San Blas, the water. If you are going with a boat, just ride around and look down until you see those purple eyes looking up at you, in St Joe Bay of course..


----------



## Jason

Another year of wanting to go, but CAN'T!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh, I reckon next year!!!!


----------



## BananaTom

Jason said:


> Another year of wanting to go, but CAN'T!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh, I reckon next year!!!!


Looking forward to you joining us again, like the Manatee Trip.
We book the cottages very early in the year. 
Haha, we take over downtown St Joe.


----------



## Dagwood

Just saw the abundance survey from the FWC. Gulf Co. has a 8.1 count compared to a 2.5 last year and 4.8 all time. If this is correct there should be plenty of scallops to be had. I miss the annual trips to St Joe.


----------



## hyco

yep the survey says it should be fairly good year. i'll find out saturday morning if its right.


----------



## Dustinf16

*help*

I will be out there Friday/Sat/Sun. For you guys coming out Saturday if you wanna call or text me I will tell you guys where we found what. 205-546-0919 Dustin


----------



## Sea-r-cy

I've never been scalloping, how do you go about doing so? Equipment needed? I suppose you need a diver down flag? 
Thought I might take the wife over for a fun day on the water.


----------



## smooth move

Sea-r-cy said:


> I've never been scalloping, how do you go about doing so? Equipment needed? I suppose you need a diver down flag?
> Thought I might take the wife over for a fun day on the water.


snorkel mask and a mesh bag. best family outing ever. even the little kids can do it.


----------



## hyco

smooth move said:


> snorkel mask and a mesh bag. best family outing ever. even the little kids can do it.


And shop vac! Can’t forget the shop vac....


----------



## rockets971997

Bucket shop vac packed and ready to go. Don't forget to bleach it when you are done! Going to fish early and then scallop once it gets hot. Time to get this party started!


----------



## Dustinf16

We are here about to have breakfast and go hit the launch..


----------



## BananaTom

sea-r-cy said:


> i've never been scalloping, how do you go about doing so? Equipment needed? I suppose you need a diver down flag?
> Thought i might take the wife over for a fun day on the water.


I do not use gloves


----------



## Dagwood

My son wife and their little boy are down there now. Not finding very many. Any ideas on where I can send them to find a limit?


----------



## BananaTom

Dagwood said:


> My son wife and their little boy are down there now. Not finding very many. Any ideas on where I can send them to find a limit?


You just gotta keep looking until you see those purple eyes looking up at ya.


----------



## WAHOOU39

In years past we always found them in 3-5 ft of water....
South of Black’s Island....look for the flotilla of boats. Best of Luck!


----------



## Dustinf16

We got our limit yesterday. Best we found were by presnells.


----------



## hyco

Me and momma only got 3 gals today. First time not hitting the limit in a while.


----------



## hyco

Video post didn’t work. Can’t figure out how to post using shop vac to clean scallops. Anybody got any idea how?


----------



## H2OMARK

Been seeing Scott and Tobbe post's on FB, looks like they're finding more than they can handle. Seems like he's limiting out in just a couple of hours/day.


----------



## BananaTom

H2OMARK said:


> Been seeing Scott and Tobbe post's on FB, looks like they're finding more than they can handle. Seems like he's limiting out in just a couple of hours/day.


Yep, 1 .5 hours for two days, and less than an hour the last day.
Ten gallons per day.


----------



## catfever24

Wow, ya`ll leave some for me. I have the last 2 weeks in September booked at St Joe Peninsula State Park. It`s our annual site we book every year. Can`t wait to get there and get into some fresh scallops. 
Grilled on the half shell with garlic and butter, yummy.


----------



## catfever24

H2OMARK said:


> Been seeing Scott and Tobbe post's on FB, looks like they're finding more than they can handle. Seems like he's limiting out in just a couple of hours/day.



Is he posting any areas where he is finding them? I`m not a face booker.


----------



## BananaTom

catfever24 said:


> Is he posting any areas where he is finding them? I`m not a face booker.


No, not at all, Haha.
But I know how he does it, he just rides around and looks until he finds them.
You know they move around a good bit.


----------



## Kmfannin

Going scalloping port st joe this coming weekend, we have a 27ft Cape Horn. Will that boat work???


----------



## cody&ryand

Kmfannin said:


> Going scalloping port st joe this coming weekend, we have a 27ft Cape Horn. Will that boat work???


Yes


----------



## BananaTom

Kmfannin said:


> Going scalloping port st joe this coming weekend, we have a 27ft Cape Horn. Will that boat work???


Any boat works. Now, if you launch at the Public Ramp in the City Limits, hang to the right (South) coming out of the launch area, it gets very skinny to the left (North).

Head to shallow waters, and raise that motor up.


----------



## catfever24

I`ve heard that the FWC has a closed section this year. Somewhere around Black`s Island. Anybody that`s gone have any info on this?


----------



## BananaTom

catfever24 said:


> I`ve heard that the FWC has a closed section this year. Somewhere around Black`s Island. Anybody that`s gone have any info on this?


I had some buddies over there this past weekend.
They did not say anything about this.
I will ask them

They their 4 day limit


----------



## Dagwood

Kids just got back from a week down there. They managed to limit out most days buy said they were scarce.


----------



## BananaTom

catfever24 said:


> I`ve heard that the FWC has a closed section this year. Somewhere around Black`s Island. Anybody that`s gone have any info on this?


Nope, not true


----------



## catfever24

BananaTom said:


> Nope, not true



Excellent, thanks Tom


----------



## catfever24

FYI - I read in the paper this weekend there is a closed area in St Joe Bay that is off limits to scalloping. According to the paper it`s marked off. Somewhere south of Black`s Island.


----------



## bwendel07

yes saw the area marked off but no where did it state what it was just 4 buoys marked with FWC. That was it. no sign that said do not enter or anything like that.


----------

